# for BC members- where did you get your pressure washer?



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I know there area few people here from British Columbia...

Just wondering where you bought your pressure washer from?


thanks a lot

coby


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I know there area few people here from British Columbia...
> 
> Just wondering where you bought your pressure washer from?
> 
> ...


Alberta:thumbsup:


----------

